# Pawz Calendar 2009 Special Offer



## Braam (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Pawz Calendar is a new calendar with artwork by furs. Artwork submissions have now finished, but you can still vote on the artwork you like best.

As of today, Pawz Calendar 2009 is available for pre-purchase. We're offering 20% off if you purchase before 15th October. We're using this incentive so that we can determine how many copies to print - if you purchase early you will be guaranteed a copy of Pawz Calendar 2009.

If you've submitted artwork and are not sure if you're going to win, but don't want to miss out on this special offer, you can buy one anyway, and if you win we will refund the full amount to you.

Now that you have submitted your great artwork, the success of Pawz Calendar will depend on furs purchasing copies.

To purchase a copy of Pawz Calendar 2009, head over to www.pawzcalendar.com and go to the 'Buy' menu.

Also, voting continues until 15th October, so head on over to www.pawzcalendar.com and vote on the ones you most want to see in the calendar.

Cheers,
Braam,
www.pawzcalendar.com


----------

